# Emoji on 4.1



## hedsick (Jun 28, 2011)

So, one thing I've noticed is now when my girlfriend sends me emoji, they work! However, I can't figure out how to send them back. Just wanted to point out this tidbit. They look similar to the green smilies, except a little smaller and black.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

It automatically does it when you do certain things. You have to know what to type, same thing happened to me on ICS.


----------



## hedsick (Jun 28, 2011)

I wasn't able to receive them on ICS though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## milan616 (Jun 21, 2011)

Emoji is in ICS too, but you have to explicitly enable them in the ICS messenger. I've been using Handcent with its emoji plugin forever though, so I have no idea how to actually use the stock version.


----------



## el-bori (Aug 19, 2011)

Would love to know how to enable it. With CM9 I could see the setting in the messenger app but now with jelly beam there's no option..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Proxy (Jul 11, 2011)

Google added an Emoji dictionary to JellyBean. You have to enable it by going to Settings -> Language and Input -> Android Keyboard Settings -> Add-On Dictionaries. The only one I can figure out is making a smiley face when you type "smile."


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

milan616 said:


> Emoji is in ICS too, but you have to explicitly enable them in the ICS messenger. I've been using Handcent with its emoji plugin forever though, so I have no idea how to actually use the stock version.


That's a feature of a ROM, not stock ICS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I enabled it, but for the life of me can't think of anyone that uses an iPhone to test it on. I know that makes me the minority here, lol.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I enabled it, but for the life of me can't think of anyone that uses an iPhone to test it on. I know that makes me the minority here, lol.


I only know of my sister.
I plan on giving my mom a crash course of "Lul, look [sister's name], my phone does ___________. Does yours?" as soon as she gets her SIII.
Haha.


----------



## Tso Nexus (Mar 3, 2012)



Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

